# need a turkey question answered



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

I have seen turkeys in my area but never in my yard now on my trail cams a single hen has showed up and have seen her for a couple of weeks now I cant figure out why she is alone no other birds around and she wont leave the area cant figure it out any help would be nice don't get me wrong its nice see thanks guys


----------



## miked913

I'm sure when food is more scarce she will be with the flock for the rest of the winter. Hopefully she'll talk them into hanging out at your place! Good luck!


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

I HAVE CORN OUT FOR DEER I DONT SEE ANY OTHER BIRDS BUT HER ALMOST EVERYDAY I THINK SHES LOST


----------



## meats52

I don't think she's lost, she's there because you have corn out. She remembers where the corn is that's why she keeps coming back.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

today she was in backyard I walked up to her as close as 20 ft she used trotted back into the woods find that kind of strange starting to wonder if its a pen raised bird that someone was raising or if the state released any birds near by


----------



## meats52

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> today she was in backyard I walked up to her as close as 20 ft she used trotted back into the woods find that kind of strange starting to wonder if its a pen raised bird that someone was raising or if the state released any birds near by


You would never be able to walk up to a wild turkey like that. You could check with the game warden in your area and see if there is a place close to you that raises turkeys.


----------



## miked913

I'm sure it's probably wild. I have a friend that has 4 wild long beards that spend 90% of their lives in his yard, literally has to wait for them to move over 1 row while mowing the grass!


----------



## meats52

miked913 said:


> I'm sure it's probably wild. I have a friend that has 4 wild long beards that spend 90% of their lives in his yard, literally has to wait for them to move over 1 row while mowing the grass!


Those turkeys must be pretty used to seeing people. I put corn out for the deer and I get quite a few turkeys in the yard. I can watch them from the window but if I go outside they run.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

thanks guys but shes gone saw her by the road the other day must of crossed must of found her way back to the flock or moved on will keep checking the cams hope she made it would be nice to have turkeys around me to hunt I know the populations are big in ohio but were im at in Oberlin they are still spotty


----------



## miked913

the 4th one was just down the hill. You can see the pool in the back. They spend 90% of their lives right around the house, they are 100% wild birds.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

well here we go again after 2 weeks of not seeing her I went to take clothes out of the dryer in laundry room and she was standing right outside the window in my flower bed I opened up garage door she ran about 20 yards to the back stopped and walked to the woods I just don't get it


----------



## bobk

It's no big deal. We get single birds throughout the year.


----------



## SelfTaught

Where I live out in the boonies north central ohio. Turkey are scarce. There are small flocks here and there around my parts. But on my particular property we see one hen everyyear by herself. It's the strangest thing. With the 400 acres we have we never see turkey but this one hen every spring multiple times. Been this way for 3 years now


----------



## Lastofthebreed

A lot of hens become loners. The dominant hen in a flock will peck on the least dominant one continually. Eventually she becomes tired of it and moves out. If she is lucky, she will raise a brood of young and have her own flock next year.


----------



## buckeyebowman

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> thanks guys but shes gone saw her by the road the other day must of crossed must of found her way back to the flock or moved on will keep checking the cams hope she made it would be nice to have turkeys around me to hunt I know the populations are big in ohio but were im at in Oberlin they are still spotty


If the populations are spotty now, and the habitat is good, just give it a few years. You'll be up to your clavicles in turkey!

Here's my idea behind the phenomenon of the "lone hen". In the Spring, during breeding season, after morning fly down the gobblers will breed every receptive hen around. These hens then move off to wherever they have established their nests to lay that egg. These nesting sites aren't easy to find since, if a gobbler finds it, they will destroy the nest in order to keep the hen "in season", so they can breed her again. 

I live within the city limits of Youngstown and had a hen turkey and seven poults walk through my back yard last Spring!


----------



## bubbster

Keep an eye on her she may nest close by .


----------



## walleye king

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> I have seen turkeys in my area but never in my yard now on my trail cams a single hen has showed up and have seen her for a couple of weeks now I cant figure out why she is alone no other birds around and she wont leave the area cant figure it out any help would be nice don't get me wrong its nice see thanks guys


----------



## walleye king

my guess is she is nesting close by,one day there will be turkeys everywere there lol


----------



## andy_sarka

See would be fun to watch and learn from for turkey season


----------

